
The things I have to do to read an email sent to me by my government - pieterhg
https://levels.io/gov-y-u-suck
======
ryanlol
So sending this stuff over unencrypted email would be better?

I think not.

The UX here sucks, but sending this stuff over normal email is a completely
ridiculous idea. Crypto would be an option but that'd require custom client
software, and nobody is going to use PGP.

(Frankly, I'd be surprised if it was even legal for the NL govt to hand this
stuff to third parties by emailing it)

------
meric
_Let’s login. For some reason, on the login screen itself, I can choose if I
want to authorize with just a username and password or also do a 2-factor
authentication by SMS. This is mind boggling._

 _I logged in with just my username and password._

Bravo.

------
Camillo
Title is clickbait. It's not actually 100 clicks per email, it's around 10.
But he says he gets about 10 emails per month, so 100. Either change it to 10,
or say "100 a month".

~~~
pieterhg
Sorry about that, you're right, changed it.

~~~
Camillo
Thanks.

------
proteasome
Tnx for the insights! Very nice post! I totally agree with you. Governments
always everywhere seem to spend tons of money for a shi __service all with
intention to improve something.

